# New Year, new image.........



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Right ladies ........... I'm in a quandry :roll:

My hair appointment is booked for Wednesday and I need some opinions! Currently my hair is very thick and when not pinned up, it rests just below my shoulder blades. I don't have time in the morning to pay it much attention (I prefer my bed too much ) so it regularly gets shoved up and dries on my way to work 

Do I........
a) just get it tidied up and keep my locks
or 
b) get it chopped to my jaw-line
????????????

What is a girl to do?

No poll here...... I want opinions with comments 

Hev x
ps. Happy New Year Girlies


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

This is useless without pics      :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> This is useless without pics      :-*


I could lend you my clippers Hev


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you take the right partner to bed at night, they will look perfect at the morning.....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rebel said:


> If you take the right partner to bed at night, they will look perfect at the morning.....


Darling Rebel............... is that an offer to save me some Â£Â£Â£?............... hmmmm tempting! 

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you are looking for offers Hev Dave and I will do any thing for a pie (a pie each that is we are not cheap)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If you are looking for offers Hev Dave and I will do any thing for a pie (a pie each that is we are not cheap)


Anything???????    ........pie-tarts!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If you are looking for offers Hev Dave and I will do any thing for a pie (a pie each that is we are not cheap)


Would you have a blind man as an optician? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If you are looking for offers Hev Dave and I will do any thing for a pie (a pie each that is we are not cheap)


Hey Andy ,,, Hevs kitchen      










Looks like an invite to me :wink: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I would go for b) ..... a bob to the jaw line 8) 

but I'm sure you'll look lovely with what ever you go for honey 

Happy New Year 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

davidg said:


> This is useless without pics      :-*


I agree, and perferably in boots 

Always makes a gal look even more spectacularly beautiful to me


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > This is useless without pics      :-*
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: - I'm there every day!

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


 8) Ok, you are now officially my best friend Hev ! 

Not Doc Martins I hope, nice errr , more slinky boots :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol:

I'll have to get some pics of what I mean :twisted:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AidenL said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'll have to get some pics of what I mean :twisted:


Well i know what Hev and i mean :wink: :wink: ,,,, don't Google image search boots       went there 1st soon came back as i don't want to get banned


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

davidg said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


Oh I've been there - Googling boots I mean :lol:

Right, Hev must be a Doc Martin or Waders type woman then


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

AidenL Hev's Boots are famous! :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Part of me wants to drag this back on topic .............. :lol: :lol: :lol: .......... the other part says 'why bother?'

:lol:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Part of me wants to drag this back on topic .............. :lol: :lol: :lol: .......... the other part says 'why bother?'
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Just for you


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

lol - I'm worried about her eyes!

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm gonna run away screaming now 

Have you no pity for newbies on here? :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> I'm gonna run away screaming now
> 
> Have you no pity for newbies on here? :lol:


Awww bless :-* ................. :lol:

<shhhhh> - Every day I have an interest in eyes and spectacles at Boots :wink:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> lol - I'm worried about her eyes!
> 
> Hev x


She looks as if shes being errr, tampered with :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna run away screaming now
> ...


Ah, thats alright then - not FMBs then sadly?  :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> I agree, and perferably in boots
> 
> Always makes a gal look even more spectacularly beautiful to me


I totally agree


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, and perferably in boots
> ...


A man after my own heart !  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Have it cut in a bob Hev and either put the old straighteners on it or scrunch it  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Her that knows says that shorter hair requires attention every morning :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Her that knows says that shorter hair requires attention every morning :?


Depends how short it is :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have long hair - fair easier to 'shove up'  :wink: and no I don't mean hairy armpits before you lot start thinking or asking :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I have long hair - fair easier to 'shove up'  :wink: and no I don't mean hairy armpits before you lot start thinking or asking :wink:


I like long hair I must admit 

I think most fellas do


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

These were the boots I had in mind 8)  :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> These were the boots I had in mind 8)  :lol:


 :roll: ............ I had a feeling it was :lol:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm a man, I'm nothing if not predictable :lol:


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

Just to be annoying and drag this on topic 

If you hair is really thick don't get it cut into a short bob as it'll look very bushy at the ends because the hair will all be one layer. If you have a graduated bob framing your face that'd work but you'll probably still need to straighten it. Having said that, it'll still be easier to straighten shorter hair than longer hair.

Otherwise if you want to keep long hair, have it tidied up, but also have your hair thinned, either razored or some hairdressers cut your hair, then dry it, then cut it again (had this done a couple of weeks ago, suprisingly effective at getting rid of a lot of weight)

That's just a rather silly mini essay based on what I've had with my hair which is ridiculously thick and quite wavy. I am happiest with my just above my shoulders, layered, and thoroughly razored! I can then also get away with not straightening my hair as the back, if behaving, will sit in nice waves.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks Soph 

Yes it is VERY thick. Even though it is long, it is realtively hassle free. My usual cut does involve a bit of razor action to get rid of the weight - the first time I turned white when I saw how much she was taking off but I was amazed that the length reamined the same.

Looks like I'll be sticking with the longer version.......... there is no way I'm gonna straighten it every day :? ............ but on the otherhand, I still have time to change my mind a few times between now and Wednesday :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hev said:


> razor action
> Hev x


  :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I was wondering about the razor bit too :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

You can always go down in stages Hev,  , that did not sound the same as when I thought it :lol:

Try shoulder length and thinned out, you could even throw in a splash of colour if its not so long, but hell, what do I know anyway


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)




----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Possibly one of the most beautiful women on the planet


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Keira [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

So Hev, what did you decide?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well at 8.50am I got a call saying "urmmm, can you come in? we're in trouble......" :?

So yours truly didn't get to my hair appointment - working 6 days a week from now on for the next 3 months ............ so unless they open Sunday's, I've had it! ........... guess it'll just have to stay long :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

You could lways get it cut and coloured whilst on your skiing holiday while you rest your tired but not broken limbs :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> You could lways get it cut and coloured whilst on your skiing holiday while you rest your tired but not broken limbs :wink:


I wouldn't trust that mob with a pair of scissors ............... I'd end up with a hair-cut like John C's!  

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > You could lways get it cut and coloured whilst on your skiing holiday while you rest your tired but not broken limbs :wink:
> ...


Show me the picture then :lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

I did quite fancy the pob that Posh has, which i think is really nice.
But like you have not quite taken the plunge yet!

karen


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Come on gals, more pics needed - Hev coughed up, we have Karen on her avatar, wheres Dotti, and the rest


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Come on gals, more pics needed - Hev coughed up, we have Karen on her avatar, wheres Dotti, and the rest


Guess who


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Come on gals, more pics needed - Hev coughed up, we have Karen on her avatar, wheres Dotti, and the rest
> ...


Urmmmm, Mr davidg!!!!!

You are of course implying we are princesses?!  

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


You are and always will be a Princess


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Come on gals, more pics needed - Hev coughed up, we have Karen on her avatar, wheres Dotti, and the rest
> ...


David!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I told you not to post one of my pictures


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Curiously attractive green woman !  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Curiously attractive green woman !  :lol:


We are, aren't we


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Curiously attractive green woman !  :lol:
> ...


Twins? 8) :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Triplets 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Separated at birth! 

Good holiday Dani?

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Thanks Hev,

it was super 

My only problem was that my sis always tries to fatten me up. With her being 6 years my senior she still thinks she has to "mumsy" me like she did when we were kids  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Fatten you up???!!!  ............ was she feeling brave?

Glad to see you back tho 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Fatten you up???!!!  ............ was she feeling brave?
> 
> Hev x


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Even more 8) then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Loads of us :twisted:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Can we have a triplet pic then? :wink: :twisted:  8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Of course you can. Just send me an electronic camera and tell me what address to post the picture to :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'll come over an take them myself :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


What a promise 

Make sure you get paper prints out of your digi :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I have all the necessary equipment  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I am impressed. So you want to take pictures of 3 green princesses [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'll scrub a little first, see if the green paint comes off !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Errrr, we have frequent showers you know .... no paint what-so-ever!!!

And, we also want 3 princes of course; one for each of us :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Can I just do a timeshare instead?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well that depends how brave you are AidenL, we girlies are very demanding! :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> Well that depends how brave you are AidenL, we girlies are very demanding! :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


I'll take my chances - I'm used to fulfilling demands :wink:  :lol:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I just did this because i like the design of all the quotes.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :lol:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Its forming a nice pattern !


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Well that depends how brave you are AidenL, we girlies are very demanding! :twisted:
> ...


Ahhhhhh, how the naive are stoooopid! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I'll still take my chances


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Ok, I'll get a list prepared......... :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Fire away


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Today's list:
Housework!
Wash the car
Replace the faulty electrical socket in the kitchen
Prepare Leadership sessions for a course this afternoon (I should be doing this now )
The drive needs re-shaped and re-done :twisted:

Let me know when you are finished :wink:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Sounds like a normal Saturday for me :roll: - bar the Leadership sessions :lol:

I think you have a webcam here, you can see what needs doing in our house too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Are you starting a new nice curve?

Well, as you are offering, Aiden, how about tidying my garden, papering the garden room and sorting my satellite television :-*


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I'll be right over  :lol: Though when I start fixing the telly, I may get distracted - I might be able to sort your telly from here :wink: - whats wrong with it? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I have no satellite reception :? 
Ahhh, thanks for popping over ; I'll get the wine out for when you're done


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Some vino as payment? 8)  Must call more often


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


As often as you like [smiley=elf.gif] 
So, shall I open a red or white one :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I fancy some white tonight :wink: A little Chablis I think


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I get the glasses ,,,, but can it be a Chardonnay [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Thate will do nicely :wink:

We going olde world or new world?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Old world, please 

So this *is *another of the nicely shaped posts :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Italian or French? :wink:

Its shaping up nicely !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


A nice shape, yes 

Well, I think Italy is nice ,,, but then again, France is too :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Italian for me  We'll need to decide soon, or it will be bedtime


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Right. There is a nice little restaurant in Bologna. I can recommend it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Hmm pretty pattern!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Book it up then, that restaurant ! 

Its growing nicely Dotti !  8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Nice, isn't it 

I just thought, we have three "waves" going :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


The forum might break


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


O.K. I will sort that restaurant. Hmmmmm some nice Italian food and drink: yum, yum. Oh, I am hungry!!!!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Its too late for eating.............food ............  :lol: :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I don't know: I am hungry


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Drink loads of water oh fitness woman - practice your profession - no eating at Midnight :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> no eating at Midnight :wink:


And why would that be?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > no eating at Midnight :wink:
> ...


I can't sleep when I eat late


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I wouldn't mind an 'italian' at midnight!  :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'm only Irish


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


'only' he says  :wink: :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


But how does my eating effect your sleep :roll:

Oh, I only had a small piece of cheese


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I was transferring my eating disorders onto you vicariously


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are you telepathic then?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I didn't think so, but I suppose I could be


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Let's try it: what's the colour of my car :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Let's try it: what's the colour of my car :roll:


I'd hazard a guess at yellow?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Let's try it: what's the colour of my car :roll:
> ...


Very hazardous guess this time of year :roll: :lol:

But o.k. I've washed it only recently


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Spose washing the car is the next job you'll have for me :roll:



:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Well, as you are offering :wink: 
But you have to promise to be very careful with my baby; only very special, select peeps are allowed to wash her 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Do I qualify as special and select? 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I tell you *after* you washed her ... carefully :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I best strip my jeans off so then - no scratches :lol: :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> no scratches :lol: :twisted:


Scratches [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > no scratches :lol: :twisted:
> ...


I can't scratch it im my undies now can I? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Not now - not ever [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I wasn't asking, I was confirming that I couldn't


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


That's good then ... I better get back to my Trance skript .... now ...
[oh, I don't need to do those ... here  ]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'll put my clothes back on then - I was getting a bit chilly there ! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Script and book review done


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Script and book? Tell us more?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Script and book? Tell us more?


I'm finishing my 1 year Clinical Hypnotherapy course this weekend which leads to my acriditation to the American Bord of Hypnotherapists.

For this weekend I had to write a trance script (easy as I can real this off effortlessly) and I had to write a review on a chosen book on Hypnotherapy


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

So you could hypnotise me?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> So you could hypnotise me?


Easily and effortlessly. As I am also a Master Practitioner of NLP  
Oh, and a Reiki Master Teacher  
What would you like to work on?

Contrary to what Paul McKenna tells you on telly:
smoking, alcohol problems and weight problems take between 6 to 8 sessions with weight reduction being the hardest one to sort out as there are many underlying beliefs that need addressing


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > So you could hypnotise me?
> ...


Actually, you would hypnotise yourself as any hpynosis is self-hypnosis


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > So you could hypnotise me?
> ...


I don't have any problems that need elimination or purging thankfully


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> I don't have any problems that need elimination or purging thankfully


Fantastic 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any problems that need elimination or purging thankfully
> ...


So far anyway !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Far -- far away -- drifting -- and floating


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Floating? Is that hypno-technique?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


It is indeed :wink:

I was just filing the last rough bits of my script for a mass presentation  
I will have red eye on Monday evening after 3 days in trance ... nice


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Stop hypnotising yourself


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I LOVE being in trance 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


What do you get up to? 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Shhhh, they are recordings for me. I listen to them most nights as I fall asleep ... or rather ... I don't listen to them ... and drift ... and float [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Floating sounds good......... 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Floating sounds good......... 8)


drifting ... and floating ... far, far away  
[you should listen to my hypno script]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Sign her up for Reiki............ she is very, very good


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Sign her up for Reiki............ she is very, very good


Thank you :-*

I had an extremely good Reiki teacher. Shame he lives down in Stoke-on-Trent else I would go there for regular sessions


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I have no need for Reiki at the mo anyway


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> I have no need for Reiki at the mo anyway


Of course you do!!! It relaxes you immensely


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I have no need for Reiki at the mo anyway
> ...


I am relaxed, look at me, I'm almost sliding off the chair, I'm so laid back right now..... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


But is your mind relaxed :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You can't be helped then :roll:

However, if you want a better job, to get on with your mother-in-law, your brother, your daughter or if you want to get rid of this irritating habit of nail biting or if you want to increase your level of skiing, then I can help you; easily and effortlessly


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> You can't be helped then :roll:
> 
> However, if you want to increase your level of skiing, then I can help you; easily and effortlessly


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: from "0" to ? ,
Never been broken legged :lol: :wink: :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You can't be helped then :roll:
> ...


Level David :wink: ... not speed :lol: :-* :-* :-*

So, do you want to learn skiing then :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yes in the sun , sea , sand ,,,,,

so on water


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> You can't be helped then :roll:
> 
> However, if you want a better job, to get on with your mother-in-law, your brother, your daughter or if you want to get rid of this irritating habit of nail biting or if you want to increase your level of skiing, then I can help you; easily and effortlessly


What do you get in the adult version :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

You can hypnotise me to be a better skiier? 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Did you know that there IS sand-skiing :roll: 
And I can sort your water and snow skiing .... and the sun shines anyway where we are :-* :-* :-* :-*



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You can't be helped then :roll:
> ...


That would be: no nail biting :lol: :lol: :lol:



AidenL said:


> You can hypnotise me to be a better skiier? 8)


If you already ski; yes  
And if not; I can teach you


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hypnotise me to be a skier even if I never skied though? 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Hypnotise me to be a skier even if I never skied though? 8)


O.K. No problem. But what about this :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79480


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Hypnotise me to be a skier even if I never skied though? 8)
> ...


If I can sit on my butt and lose a half stone, sign me up ! 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

No nail biting............  How very rude of you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


O.K. Book a flight to the UK. How much to you want to lose per week? Mega easy 8)



ObiWan said:


> No nail biting............  How very rude of you


Do you think any adults bite nails in public? That would be m**********g in public or so I am told by a riliable source :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I'll be at your door soon - make up the spare room


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I still do not agree with the definition


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


That is always ready 8)



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I will e-mail Kevin at JRA and tell him :-*


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Can I eat cream buns while I'm dieting? 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Can I eat cream buns while I'm dieting? 8)


You can eat anything ... in moderation. But here is the secret to a slim figure: don't diet. Just switch to a healthy eating regime which you can maintain for life  
Oh, and you need to drink 1 pt of pure water per stone of body weight per day. Just read through the link I've put on Karen's OFF TOPIC regarding the weight loss. I've spent 1/2 year of giving advice to peeps


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I read a few pages of that thread, will read the rest tonight, thank you


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Make sure you drink plenty of water whilst reading, driving, eating, walking, sleeping.............................. Oh, and be careful you don't drown in the process :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Make sure you drink plenty of water whilst reading, driving, eating, walking, sleeping.............................. Oh, and be careful you don't drown in the process :wink:


I'd be swimming in the 13 or 14 pints Dani wants me to guzzle 

I suppose if it was beer, I might try harder?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So has Hev had her haircut yet? (just trying to drag this back on topic)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Nah, last I heard she was too busy to get a new hairdo ..... :?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> So has Hev had her haircut yet? (just trying to drag this back on topic)


Think she's waiting on a delivery:










:wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> So has Hev had her haircut yet? (just trying to drag this back on topic)


Nope...........working too hard at the moment 

Don't worry about dragging this back on-topic :lol: - makes a change someone else bleathering rubbish!

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Make sure you drink plenty of water whilst reading, driving, eating, walking, sleeping.............................. Oh, and be careful you don't drown in the process :wink:


I'm glad to see that you've done your homework :-*



Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > So has Hev had her haircut yet? (just trying to drag this back on topic)
> ...


Why are you telling him to worry?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > So has Hev had her haircut yet? (just trying to drag this back on topic)
> ...


Bleathering, great word - we use it here too 

I'm good at yakking I must say  :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AidenL said:


> I'm good at yakking I must say  :lol:


We've noticed :lol: ............ ya bleathering skite!

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm good at yakking I must say  :lol:
> ...


Isn't he just :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

You'd miss me if I wasn't waffling :roll: 

And pot, kettle for you two ladies in all fairness :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> You'd miss me if I wasn't waffling :roll:
> 
> And pot, kettle for you two ladies in all fairness :lol: :lol:


Thanks, so kind of you


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > You'd miss me if I wasn't waffling :roll:
> ...


No sugar in mine.......... I'm sweet enough 

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

:roll:

You are good craic !    8) :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I think that is a compliment.................. 

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

It is actually :wink:

Do ye not use that word craic in Scotland? :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Aye 

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Fair enough !


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You trying to bring this thread to an abrupt halt? <sheesh> :roll:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> You trying to bring this thread to an abrupt halt? <sheesh> :roll:
> 
> Hev x


He wouldn't Hev; he's too chatty [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > You trying to bring this thread to an abrupt halt? <sheesh> :roll:
> ...


Can we make him an honorary girl?! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Do you think he would wear his hair long, colour it pink, use nail varnish and wear high heels :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I think we could be VERY persuasive 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Yeahhhhh, let's do it :twisted: :twisted: 
[clapping imaginary hands]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


<innocent look>
Ohhhh, Aiiiddddennnn............................. :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm not waxing , and as for the pink hair.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> I'm not waxing , and as for the pink hair.....


Cool, you can have laser treatment :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not waxing , and as for the pink hair.....
> ...


Sounds painful, and I'd never handle the heels


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


That's only a matter of practice :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Feck, this forum is kinkier than I thought !   :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Nope............ just Dani :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Shes taking this "New Image" thing to a whole other level.....  :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

You should book a lesson and find out :twisted:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> You should book a lesson and find out :twisted:


Did she laser you too?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Why do I just wish Thursday would be here NOW!!!!!! :wink: :-*



AidenL said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Of course. Standing still is a step backwards :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

AidenL said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > You should book a lesson and find out :twisted:
> ...


I have more to lose than a few hairs so you book the course and find out for yourself


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


You gonna make poor Obi suffer?   

We could go forward in a different direction


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


You are well on the way :-*



AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I make all my clients suffer ,,, and especially the day after I have done my own workout ,,, as Barry will happily tell you


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

[smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


So Barry is a bear and is being lasered 

Is that the hairdo Dani picked for you Barry?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

AidenL said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> ...


Try this one for the after :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


And I'm aching really badly now  You are lucky that I don't see you tonight :roll: 
But then I'm going to the gym Wednesday morning  



ObiWan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Listen boys, I am a Persdonal Trainer. I don't do Laser Treatments ... not yet anyway :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> ...


Lucky for me


----------

